# JVC X3 as follow up to HD350



## NormalZeit (Jan 6, 2012)

Actually I don't have any video projector, and before Xmas I decided for the JVC HD350 for it's picture quality and remote lens function and placed an order at Amazon.de.

Yesterday I got a phone call, that they had an error in their stock and they won't be able to deliver, and there won't be any HD350 from JVC.

3D is not in my mind, but in my pricerange I could only find the JVC X3 as a decent follower. Should I go with this or are there any other suggestions?

Cheers,

NormalZeit


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that the X3 is a very good backup to your original plan.


----------

